# SiriusXM Audo Dropouts 2016 Cruze



## dhartsock (Jul 16, 2015)

Have a 2016 Cruze Lt bought in October 2016. When the temperature drops into the teens I start getting audio dropouts while listening to SiriusXM. Absolutely not related to signal obstruction. Dropouts can be seconds or minutes. Signal is still being received because I can see the song change during a dropout. FM and AM audio is fine while SiriusXM is silent.

Anyone else experience this? Figure it must be a substandard connection somewhere that cold weather contraction triggers.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I'd re authorize your Radio. You can do so various ways as those dropouts are not right


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I'd re authorize your Radio. You can do so various ways as those dropouts are not right


Try and resend signal to it.


----------



## dhartsock (Jul 16, 2015)

I have done one refresh, it won't hurt to do another one. The fact the problem seems to be so temperature dependent, below 20 degrees F leads me to suspect some electrical connector is contracting in the cold, causing an intermittent drop out in the SiriusXM audio. I've got the car into the Dealer on Wed. for a Recall so I can talk to them about the audio dropouts. I can imagine them rolling their eyes when I describe what is happening.


----------



## jmcanzo (Mar 20, 2014)

Mine has done the same thing Also got in October. One day it would not play until after I got out of the car went in the store and when I got back in it was fine. It has only done this a few times, Also could not even change the channel on SiriusXM but could put it on radio


----------



## dhartsock (Jul 16, 2015)

Hard to say since I am experiencing only the audio dropouts. Can't rule out a common cause with a continuum of effects. Gonna be a hoot when I schedule the service visit .


----------

